# X-Plus Nautilus?



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey guys,
I'm sort of thinking I may have literally 'missed the boat' on this model.. does anyone know of a good place to find one, or order? (Besides on eBay?)
thanks, K


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine is sitting in Japan waiting to be shipped. Several people I communicate with have already received theirs. There were only 500 produced. 250 for Japan and 250 for everywhere else. I pre-ordered mine from AmiAmi. As I understand it, they sold out within 48 hours. MONSTERS IN MOTION is set to receive 100 when the boat arrives, but they too may be sold out. Your are paying at least 100.00 more from them than if you ordered from Japan.

X-Plus has had trouble with licensing from Disney and say's this is the only run. They are beautifully detailed and very accurate. They have lights in the wheelhouse and salon. A motor turns the prop. Anchors pull out and retract. Hatches open, and there is a choice of breather plates, open or closed.

Ebay may be your only hope.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I won't buy from Monsters in Motion. just my own thing. 
I'll keep looking. I wish I had known about the preorder from AmiAmi or HLJ.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I won't support MIM either. They are notorious re-casters of resin kits and the return policy is ridiculous. (a 15% re-stock fee is applied no matter what)

Ebay may be your only hope for the X-Plus. The features and accuracy of this model makes it highly desirable for collectors, but if you're willing to build your own there are good kits out there for about the same price or less. (an a little bigger)


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Last I looked HLJ had some . 
I just received mine and I am impressed . It has very bright lights . It is well constructed .As far as I can tell , its very accurate as its development period was long and carefully scrutinized by Nautilus fans . Its about the same size as the previous X plus plastic nautilus .
One of the plastic side panels had come off the diecast body . Which glue would you recommend to stick it back on ?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> One of the plastic side panels had come off the diecast body . Which glue would you recommend to stick it back on ?
> Reply With Quote


You're not the only one who has had this problem. The other fellow cleaned the metal hull with alcohol, the super-glued it back in place.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply and tip .


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd do this deal quick!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/141552892974?lpid=82&chn=ps


----------



## Nautilusman (Feb 6, 2015)

I now have three of these boats.
1. from AmiAmi $309 shipped
2. from HLJ $301 shipped
3. MIM $495 shipped
Only opened one so far but it is PERFECT and all works.


Alan


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

well, than how about selling one to me?


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Got my X-Plus on Friday. I ordered it straight from Japan. The dealer was AmiAmi and I paid 308.00 shipped. This is a wonderful replica that is sure to be an instant collectors item. Only 500 were made and X-Plus has announced that this is the only run due to licensing problems. The metal under-body gives it a nice heft. The rivet detail is very good as is all the detail for it's size. I especially like the choice of having the breathers up or down with interchange-able parts. The life-boat is removable, the hatches open, the anchors can be pulled out and retract, and the control surfaces move. If you remove the wheelhouse, there is a switch which activates the prop and wheel-house lights, or turns on the salon and wheelhouse lights. Looking in the salon windows the couches are visible, as are the wheel and levers though the wheelhouse ports. The sturdy base has a nice metallic nameplate and the sub rests are padded. For it's size and features, it's really nice. Mine did have the same problem I've heard others complain about and that is that a lower panel popped off. A drop of super glue fixed it pronto and the rest seem ok.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like a really nice display piece, but those rivets must be bigger than a whaler's fist.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The rivets on the Disney sub seem to be about the size of a tennis ball or tangerine


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> The rivets on the Disney sub seem to be about the size of a tennis ball or tangerine


The last thing you need at sea is failing rivets!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

According to a Wikipedia article, the rivets should mimic the texture of the skin of an alligator, which Goff used as an inspiration for the design.

They were pretty bold on the full-size hull section, but nowhere near the size of the X-Plus ones.

http://www.disneysub.com/files/lobby2.jpg


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

In a rare show of co-operation with collectors, X-Plus sent the model prototype to a group of 20,000 Leagues experts in California before producing it. Suggestions were made to improve the accuracy of the model by this panel and at that time the rivets were discussed, but it's a question of molding in that scale. Any smaller and they become soft. Believe me, when you see the actual model, they look fine.
The X-Plus is highly detailed for the size. Most importantly for rivet-counters, the patterns of the rivets are very accurate. (I think they got one panel wrong)
I'm pretty picky on how my Nautilus look, (I own seven, ranging from the Hallmark ornament size to a 7-footer) and this one's a keeper.


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just got mine - Wheelhose lights didn't come on at first so I adjusted the screws on the contact bar slightly - Now their on but not very bright - Anybody else have that issue? Maybe I just need fresher batteries?


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the x plus Nautilus also . The lights in the wheelhouse are less bright on my kit as well . Also one of the LED's stopped working on the port side of kit recently . It started turning on slowly at first but now will not work . I will try some fresh batteries .. Perhaps there are some design issues to the LED's .


----------

